# Felt FC



## The Crow (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a new full carbon bike having sold my 2006 Scott CR1 Team recently. Anyone out there have any experience on the FC frames?

Also, anyone riding DT Swiss RR1450 wheels? Trying to decide between those and Fulcrum Racing 1's

Btw, full SRAM Red Gruppo on pre-order..! :thumbsup:


----------



## CABuonomo (Jul 18, 2007)

I am riding on a Felt F4, I love it, as I said in another thread, it feels like a rocket to sit on, the faster I go the better the bike seems to respond. Also the bike is a great climber, I on the other hand am not. lol


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

The Crow said:


> I'm looking to buy a new full carbon bike having sold my 2006 Scott CR1 Team recently. Anyone out there have any experience on the FC frames?
> 
> Also, anyone riding DT Swiss RR1450 wheels? Trying to decide between those and Fulcrum Racing 1's
> 
> Btw, full SRAM Red Gruppo on pre-order..! :thumbsup:


I think the FC is the same as my 2007 F2...

... if it is...

Awesome frame. Zero complaints. Has carried me through a full calendar of racing.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 23, 2007)

According to the South African agent the FC slots in between the F2 and F1, but it is the frame of choice for South African Felt team riders. I have taken delivery of mine and can only say that this is an awesome frame. Everything you would expect from a high-end frame.
Build:
Campag Record
Campag Eurus Wheels
Michelin Pro2 Race Tire and A1 Airstop tubes
ITM K-Sword handlebar and stem
Thompson Masterpiece Setback seatpost
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonia Flow saddle
Look Keo Carbon Ti Pedals
Easton EC90 SLX Fork


----------



## pererace70 (Nov 12, 2007)

Howzit Crow,

I've also ordered a Felt FC with Easton E90 slx fork, I'm pretty excited for its arrival!

Tell me; do you know the overall weight of your bike (and the frame/fork if you've checked)?


----------



## The Crow (Apr 23, 2007)

*My Felt FC*

My Felt FC.
Drivetrain: Campag Record
Wheels: Campag Eurus
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon Ti
Fork: Easton EC90
Handlebar and Stem: ITM K-Sword
Seatpost: Thompson Masterpiece
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonia
Tires: Michelin Pro2 Race


----------



## pererace70 (Nov 12, 2007)

You can see mine here Crow:

http://www.thehubsa.co.za/forum_posts.asp?TID=20274&KW=All+done...

I think it's around 7.5kg


----------

